# Interesting VR-type video of Model 3 at Hawthorne and Reveal



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

A guy was posting this on Speak EV (An EV forum (not catering to any specific brand or vehicle) that I help moderate based in Europe) last night.

It's actually pretty cool.






and one of the actual reveal event






I thought the video was pretty cool. So, enjoy.


----------

